# Any one got arrested for using ebike



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am curious if any one got arrested for using ebike? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Riding on your speedo?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how you could, tbh.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Harryman said:


> I'm not sure how you could, tbh.


See post #2


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Harryman said:


> I'm not sure how you could, tbh.


During the Area 51 raid, I bet you could.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Harryman said:


> I'm not sure how you could, tbh.


DWI would be about the only way I could think of. That or just sheer belligerence to someone with the power to arrest you. Neither of which are caused be the mode of transportation technically.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You could certainly get arrested for a DUI while riding an ebike, but not for using an ebike. Which is what the OP asked. Using an ebike isn't an arrestable offense that I know of. Ticketable in certain situations, sure, but they're not going to cuff you and haul you off.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Ouch!


Duly noted


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You certainly can be arrested for riding an e-bike but you can be arrested for riding a bicycle as well. Virtually any instance of a ticket able offence could result in being detained as a citation is only a promise to appear. If there is reason to believe that you will not appear, arrest is the next step in potential actions. This goes for all for forms of transportation on public lands and right of ways.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1269185


And that would depend on what state you live in. According to peopleforbikes, 22 states now classify low powered electric motorized bikes as ebikes (electric bicycle) and no longer motorized. 
Additional notes:
THREE CLASS E-BIKE MODEL:
» CLASS 1: Bicycle equipped with a motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling, and that ceases to provide assistance when the e-bike reaches 20mph.
» CLASS 2: Bicycle equipped with a throttle-actuated motor, that ceases to provide assistance when the e-bike reaches 20mph.
» CLASS 3: Bicycle equipped with a motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling, and that ceases to provide assistance when the e-bike reaches 28mph.
In the interest of safety, local governments would be allowed to restrict, regulate or prohibit the use of e-bikes in their parks, on paths and on trails. In the absence of local ordinances, Class 1 and Class 2 e-bikes would be allowed on paths and trails; while Class 3 e-bikes would only be allowed on roadways. The e-bike class model also allows local agencies to permit e-bikes on paths or bikeways where they are traditionally not allowed, in the event that the alternative route is considered hazardous. This is a local jurisdictional decision.

The laws are changing fast, as well as where you can emtb and not. But it seems every month new places are opening trails to emtbs some recent examples of more opened trails: WY, AZ, many bike parks, Lake Tahoe, etc....


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Picard should be arrested by the grammar police.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1269185


Wow

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Last time I got arrested on my ebike I had a ski mask on and a bag of cash!


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nobody around here even knows what an ebike is other the guys on them as well. Gotta catch you first even if they wanted to get you. I've done fair share of running back when moto xs were all I had for transpo before I could drive. It created great memories for life, even on the day I got caught. Don't regret it for a second.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1269185


Any good lawyer would get you off by successfully arguing that an e-bike is an inline motorized wheelchair.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

vikb said:


> Any good lawyer would get you off by successfully arguing that an e-bike is an inline motorized wheelchair.


Hey now, the ebikers are highly sensitive about them being referred to as mopeds or electric motor bikes, and now you're suggesting they'd be ok with their ebikes being referred to as motorized wheelchairs?


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Picard said:


> I am curious if any one got arrested for using ebike *yesterday*?
> 
> I am curious if any one got arrested for using ebike *at my favorite trail*?


I completed your sentence for you.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

vikb said:


> Any good lawyer would get you off by successfully arguing that an e-bike is an inline motorized wheelchair.


TBH this trail looks kinda lame. Good for electric wheelchair though.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

mtbbiker said:


> And that would depend on what state you live in. According to peopleforbikes, 22 states now classify low powered electric motorized bikes as ebikes (electric bicycle) and no longer motorized.


The Class 1-3 laws redefine low powered motorized bicycles as not being a Motor Vehicle, they are still motorized. Which presents problems for jurisdictions like my city where they wanted to allow ebikes on bike paths, but couldn't because motorized anything isn't allowed. They had to rewrite the code to specifically allow them.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1269185


Look serious.
Judging the looks of that sign, WE THE PEOPLE could build it for cheaps but I'll betcha big-trillion government spent some extra on them and they'll need/justify revenue flow to cover their costs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gutch said:


> TBH this trail looks kinda lame. Good for electric wheelchair though.


In terms of mountain bike trails, it is. But it is actually a very nice multiuse path that is mostly in the woods and connects a county park to a state park and to a monastery.

Notice the sign says "maximum fine". I imagine you would have to be on something more motorized than an ebike and probably have to have multiple offenses before you'd get jail time. If you were on an ebike, you'd probably get a warning, if that.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That isn’t ATL singletrack?!!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

chazpat said:


> In terms of mountain bike trails, it is. But it is actually a very nice multiuse path that is mostly in the woods and connects a county park to a state park and to a monastery.
> 
> Notice the sign says "maximum fine". I imagine you would have to be on something more motorized than an ebike and probably have to have multiple offenses before you'd get jail time. If you were on an ebike, you'd probably get a warning, if that.


Seems Draconian but from the Federal Code there's this:

Title 36 Part 261 together with the technical definition of eBikes as motorized vehicles means the following penalty is possible for eBiking on Federal Land:

"Any violation of the prohibitions of this part (261) shall be punished by a fine of not more than $500 or imprisonment for not more than six months or both pursuant to title 16 U.S.C., section 551, unless otherwise provided."

Same penalty as for bringing a cart into the wilderness or crapping in a cave, which is oddly also covered by this extensive tome of prohibited activities.

I got busted once by a Ranger for ignoring a no bikes sign on an accessible path; it was early in the morning and my daughter was a little tired of getting bumped around on the trailer bike. A simple "I am sorry" with a long look at the ground was sufficient to appease the man but this is the kind of thing that works once per lifetime.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

You can BRING a cart, or an ebike, into a wilderness area, if you fly it in. Into one of the designated wilderness air strips, I'm talking the Frank Church Area, the largest in the lower 48.. You just can't USE it. Been there, done that, not an issue, just don't let the wheels turn. In my case I got the Montague folder out of the plane, which I have to do to get at my baggage area, but never unfolded it much less rode it of course. This was at the Soldier Bar strip BTW. No ranger was there (or anywhere it mostly seems, it's a huge area) but I went out of my way to ask one at Chamberlain Basin 2 years ago, he just laughed. As in of course you don't ride it, and of course, just having it with you, simple possession, is not a problem. I'm no lawyer, but the one or two rangers I've talked too in the last 20 years had common sense, and weren't lawyers either.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

portnuefpeddler said:


> You can BRING a cart, or an ebike, into a wilderness area, if you fly it in. Into one of the designated wilderness air strips, I'm talking the Frank Church Area, the largest in the lower 48.. You just can't USE it. Been there, done that, not an issue, just don't let the wheels turn. In my case I got the Montague folder out of the plane, which I have to do to get at my baggage area, but never unfolded it much less rode it of course. This was at the Soldier Bar strip BTW. No ranger was there (or anywhere it mostly seems, it's a huge area) but I went out of my way to ask one at Chamberlain Basin 2 years ago, he just laughed. As in of course you don't ride it, and of course, just having it with you, simple possession, is not a problem. I'm no lawyer, but the one or two rangers I've talked too in the last 20 years had common sense, and weren't lawyers either.


My brother is a couple of months away from finishing refurbishing a Cessna 182 and adding oversized wheels and a STOL kit. After he's done we'll fly into the Selway's Moose Creek airstrip; he's landed there and at similar backcountry many times but he hasn't had such a nice plane before now. I'll leave my eBike at home. Maybe I'll bring a bottle of Scotch for the rangers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Not sure how the topic of Moose Creek is here, but...*

Not too many folks here would know where Moose Creek is.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I own a house across from Moose Creek, Idaho.


----------

